# Telfair County



## Buck Seeker (Sep 25, 2011)

When will the persimmons be ripe in Telfair County?


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 25, 2011)

lots of them or falling now. and some of the trees i hunt or all gone.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya I have some trees by me in the dodge line dropping weekend before last


----------



## Buck Seeker (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I'm hoping some of them hang in there until the week before muzzle loader season, thanks for the replies.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 6, 2011)

been finding them every where on my land in milan. bucks are makeing pow outs. and rubing like carzy good luck;;;;;;;


----------



## rance56 (Oct 11, 2011)

anyone familair with the poplar hill area and the hutning around there. would be southeast alittle off st road 165. thanks


----------



## chrisw1073 (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally some rain over the weekend.  Come on food plots.  Saw three small bucks Saturday morning in the China Hill area.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris are u hunting w Randy by chance?


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 14, 2011)

i. went to work off 165 to day and seen a nice buck that got hit by a car round in that area big 8 he was all brok up by the car


----------



## jimb4306 (Oct 16, 2011)

chrisw1073 said:


> finally some rain over the weekend.  Come on food plots.  Saw three small bucks saturday morning in the china hill area.



dip......


----------



## rance56 (Oct 17, 2011)

seen a few does each sit, bucks are starting to scrap and leave some sign


----------



## Buck Seeker (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody seeing anything in Telfair County, specifically, the Scotland area?  The weather forecast looks like its going to be warm for the next 10 days.  Last night my buddy said he seen five different bucks from where you get on 149 off of 441 to you cross 341.  With the bucks getting active but us not seeing many in the day time I'm concerned the rut is going to be just like last year.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm up towards Milan in dodge. I didn't see anything yesterday evening. It was hot. This morning I'm over looking a clear cut but the winds are obnoxious. Our club did see some good activity last weekend. The is kinda weird to see five bucks up lastnight. From my records I would be more focused on the next two weeks following the ten days. Good luck I'll let u know if I see anything.


----------



## Buck Seeker (Oct 30, 2011)

I just answered your other inquiry about Telfair County.  We have 2000 acres in Scotland and we have 15 hunters on our lease.  So far this year we've shot four bucks and some does that I know about.  All of the bucks shot should of been past on but we know how that goes.  Our rule is it has to have four on one side but it doesn't matter about the width.


----------



## rance56 (Oct 30, 2011)

saw some does and small bucks. hunt off 165 south of milan. man them buys around there must be hard on the deer. no where near the deer density i was expecting.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not see any chasing this weekend.  Saw plenty of small bucks.  My wife had her crosshairs on a good 10, but it was only a head shot so she let it go.  The next two or three weeks are always good in the area.  Scrapes and rubs have dramatically increased in just the last week.  Deer and hogs are everywhere, but just no shooters for deer.  We did kill a couple of sorry butt pigs.  On another note, Chad, my number is 904-608-7746.  Please send me the corn guys number and name.  Thanks.


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

How did the rut go in your area this year compaired to last year. We hunt off 149 in telfair. Nothing compaired to last year same time, week of thanksgiving. We saw a lot of small bucks and only shot 1 8 pt this year. Seen a lot of sigh in the woods but not much chasing this year. We must have missed the rut. I see no one has posted in a Month. Not much going on.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in dodge read our thread for more info


----------



## Buck Seeker (Dec 4, 2011)

One of our club members shot a decent 8 pt yesterday making a scrape late in the morning.  Another club member said his cameras shows a nice 8 pt coming in different times of the day and he seen four does yesterday morning just feeding.  Looks like we may be starting a second rut soon.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in dodge aroun Milan. I saw 8 thus am and two were bucks one was a big buck and couldn't get a shot. Saw 8 pt yesterday.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 4, 2011)

Big buck was chasing


----------



## rance56 (Dec 4, 2011)

deer moved really good saturday moring, saw 7-4 of them bucks, one buck came thru abotu 630am, he was good just not quite light enough to tell how good. he was smart enough to time it just right so must be a pretty matrue buck to be that smart. saw 2 does this morning.
deer hitting the corn hard now


----------



## Buck Seeker (Dec 6, 2011)

We seen them on Saturday also.  One member shot a nice wide 8 pt, while he was making a scrape.  Other members seen deer but after saturday we have not seen nothing.


----------



## rance56 (Dec 11, 2011)

saw 10 or 11 saturday morning. had saw 4 then a another doe spotted me and when she spooked i jsut say tails waiving everywhere behind her. got me disgusted, no telling what would have happened with that many does feeding around me.

saturday evening sat on a plot an saw 2 does. saw 7 this morning-3 were small/medium bucks.  seems like the moon really had them wanting to move, but the deer need to be unpressured to see them during daylight


----------



## chrisw1073 (Dec 12, 2011)

Only saw five deer this weekend.  Four does Saturday evening and a buck Saturday morning.  My wife and I were sitting on the ground before daybreak and had a buck walk up behind us from downwind grunting.  We had both sprayed down with vanilla as a cover scent and I think that he was trying to figure out the source of the smell.  My wife was freaking out because she could see him in the bright moon light getting closer and closer until he finally stopped at about 20 ft. and just looked at us for about 5 minutes before turning and slowly walking off.  To dark to see antlers, but it had a big outline.  Mature deer for sure.  It was a fun, adrenaline pumping experience.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 12, 2011)

A mature deer for sure??!!! Ground check him!!


----------



## chrisw1073 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chadx1981 said:


> A mature deer for sure??!!! Ground check him!!



If it would have been 20 minutes later she would have.  If he would have came any closer she was going to let him have it and claim self defense.  You never know what a rutting buck would have done.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hear you


----------



## rance56 (Dec 18, 2011)

nothing on saturday, 7 this morning, 6 does and yearlings and messed up 7 pointer. went frommid 70s on sat to mid 30s on sunday morning. quite the temperature change. bout going to have to kill a big one coming to a food source i belive now.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm headed up Thursday evening.  We need several 20 degree mornings to get these big bucks coming to the food sources, but I do not see that happening before the end of the season.  The bucks are not having to replinish their energy supplies lounging around in 60 degree weather.


----------



## Buck Seeker (Dec 19, 2011)

It is so dead right now.  Just got home from a long weekend and neither myself or any of the other members seen anything.  We'd see them driving to the stands or leaving the stands but none while we were in the stands.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Dec 20, 2011)

Unless your changing stand locations, the deer are so in tune to where you are sitting this late in the season that they have changed their travel patterns.  If you are seeing them on the way to the stand that is a good sign.  Atleast their still on your property.  I'm changing my strategy this weekend, and am going to do some still hunting.  Maybe I can sneak up on one before he sees me.  The last week of the season we may do some silent drives if push comes top shove.


----------



## rance56 (Dec 20, 2011)

i wouldnt be afraid to sleep in an get in the stands later in the morning either. along with patterning stand locations they can pattern time hunters are in the woods also it seems like.


----------



## Buck Seeker (Dec 24, 2011)

I heard alot of deer start bedding close to the highways due to all of the hunting pressure, where normally you won't find hunters.  I'm going to do everything different the last week of the season.  I'm going to strictly hunt out of my climber in areas I normally wouldn't hunt and I'm going to hunt odd hours.  Sleeping in does not sound like a bad deal anyway.  I'm not sure if I seen a deer all year at day break?


----------



## rance56 (Jan 2, 2012)

hunted yesterday and this morning. saw nothing sun morning and only one last evening. saw 6 does and yearlings this morning. sun morning was extemly foggy, not sure if it was the reason or what, but the turkeys sure were sounding off.


----------

